# Hilton Hawaiian Village Termite Infestation



## alwysonvac (Sep 11, 2014)

*Place:* Hilton Grand Vacation Club (HGVC) at the Hilton Hawaiian Village in the Lagoon Tower 
*Room:* Three bedroom penthouse (Room # 2472/2473)
*Dates:* Saturday, September 6 thru Saturday, September 13
*Type of Reservation*: RCI Exchange (RCI CODE: 5996)

_Full Disclosure: non-Elite HGVC Owner since 2003 (Lagoon Tower, Flamingo and SeaWorld)_

I'm totally disgusted with this place. We've been battling termite issues all week - EVERY FREAKIN DAY!! They have no other place for us to go. :annoyed:
Today is my 50th birthday. I guess this is my sign to sell and move on. I'm sick and tired of the ongoing maintenance issues at the Lagoon Tower. This is just the icing on the cake. 

NOTE:I had a different penthouse unit the week before (9/2 thru 9/6 room 2461). The first day we found termites in the lower level bathroom only. We reported the issue and they sprayed later that day. We didn't notice any additional termites in that room after they sprayed.

*Pictures coming !*


----------



## GregT (Sep 11, 2014)

Phyllis,

Wow -- I am so sorry to hear that -- please do post pics and please let us know if the management has a longer term strategy.

Thanks (and happy bday!)

Best,

Greg


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 11, 2014)

alwysonvac said:


> *Place:* Hilton Grand Vacation Club (HGVC) at the Hilton Hawaiian Village in the Lagoon Tower
> *Room:* Three bedroom penthouse (Room # 2472/2473)
> *Dates:* Saturday, September 6 thru Saturday, September 13
> *Type of Reservation*: RCI Exchange (RCI CODE: 5996)
> ...



If there are termites present there is rotten wood present and if I were you I'd sell and move on before a huge SA is slapped on the owners.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 11, 2014)

wow, that's not what i wanted to read after finally booking my first trip there...

But i believe i have heard that is very hard to control termites in tropical regions..  While California is not tropical, almost every house gets tented when you sell...


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 11, 2014)

*I've started an album on Flickr.*

The 1st batch of photos are available - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157647479082611/

I'll post more photos later. Here are some highlights


----------



## jestme (Sep 11, 2014)

Try management there one more time and if you aren't satisfied, call Orlando and tell them you expect them to do something, NOW! Tell them to get you a suite at the Ali'i tower on the HHV hotel side if they have to until the problem is solved. Now you have another problem of how to not bring them home with you as well. (Another good reason to call Orlando.)


----------



## joestein (Sep 11, 2014)

It must be swarmer season.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Sep 11, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> If there are termites present there is rotten wood present and if I were you I'd sell and move on before a huge SA is slapped on the owners.



This appears to be a random, gloom and doom advice. 

Never heard of any huge special assessments at any core hilton property. These are regular ongoing maintenance issues and hilton knows how to deal with them with reserves. That is my opinion.


----------



## desalvsj (Sep 11, 2014)

These look like subterranean type. They like moist ground and travel thru mud tunnels. They try to get outside so they tend to head towards windows where there is light. They will lose their wings and die in 24 hours unless they can find a new colony. Typical treatment is injecting the chemicals into the ground. I am on a slab and they had to drill thru it to inject the pesticides. Best treatment was bait type which they take back to the nest to try and kill the queen. Its for sure a experience when they swarm. 

Steve


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 11, 2014)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> This appears to be a random, gloom and doom advice.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of any huge special assessments at any core hilton property. These are regular ongoing maintenance issues and hilton knows how to deal with them with reserves. That is my opinion.




Considering the building is concrete, there's not much for them to chew on but wood veneers or cabinets.

Those little bugs are nothing, let me tell you about the great flying cockroach that came in 15th floor lanaii...


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 12, 2014)

*Update...*

I posted the termite issue on the HGVC Facebook page and we contacted the Resort Manager again. 

We're moving this evening from a three bedroom to a two bedroom unit. I'm giving the bedrooms to my father, stepmother, older sister and brother-in-law. My husband and I will have to sleep on the sofa bed. We never used the sofa bed on any of our previous trips to the Hilton Hawaiian Village. We'll just have to make the best of it. I can't wait until we leave HHV (never thought I would say that :annoyed.

Thankfully the 1st week of our two week trip was very enjoyable. Our first three nights were spent in a very lovely three bedroom grand villa at Disney's Aulani Resort  followed by four nights in a smaller penthouse room (#3902) in the Grand Waikikian tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV).


----------



## Jason245 (Sep 12, 2014)

alwysonvac said:


> I posted the termite issue on the HGVC Facebook page and we contacted the Resort Manager again.
> 
> We're moving this evening from a three bedroom to a two bedroom unit. I'm giving the bedrooms to my father, stepmother, older sister and brother-in-law. My husband and I will have to sleep on the sofa bed. We never used the sofa bed on any of our previous trips to the Hilton Hawaiian Village. We'll just have to make the best of it. I can't wait until we leave HHV (never thought I would say that :annoyed.
> 
> Thankfully the 1st week of our two week trip was very enjoyable. Our first three nights were spent in a very lovely three bedroom grand villa at Disney's Aulani Resort  followed by four nights in a smaller penthouse room (#3902) in the Grand Waikikian tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV).



Are they doing anthing to compensate you for this issue? Did you purchase trip insurance that might be able to cover this issue? 

If this were me, I would be PISSED and follow my three pronged strategy for success:

1. Make a "reasonable" demand for compensation  (maybe full refund of my points for the stay). verbally.

2. Same as step 1, but in writting and a listing of who I will be complaining to should the issue not be resolved. 

3. Execute fully on threat of contacting appropriate government and non government agencies (housing authority, city inspectors, review sites, BBB, tourist office, ETC. ETC. ETC..). 

Generally this works.

I am kinda wondering what they are going to do with the family that is supposed to be in that unit next week.....


----------



## danb (Sep 12, 2014)

*Termites*

We live in Ewa Beach and from what I have heard termites are a problem on the islands. Our homes here are built from steel. The framing is steel except around the doors and windows. We spray anyway and the ground was treated before the slab was poured. Hope we don't see them. 
Sorry to hear of your issues in the LT.


----------



## PearlCity (Sep 12, 2014)

Ugh sorry to hear! I'm not familiar with how high up the 3rd floor units but sometimes termites, are in the surrounding trees. We cut the mango tree down in our yard to extend our house 7 years ago and the tree trimmers said it was good we did as the main trunk was half eaten by termites. I was happy to get that infestation away from my house. 

It feels awful to find pests on vacation. We had bed bugs during our stay at worldmark Solvang this summer and it creeped us out for the rest of our trip, even after we moved on to worldmark marina after that. 

Funny though, my mom who had the bed bugs in her bed complained about how dirty the carpets were.. and I said yeah kinda like lagoon tower... it truly is a housekeeping/maintenance issue. I hope they refund your points the way worldmark refunded ours.


----------



## avelox (Sep 12, 2014)

*Don't Forget To Also Notify ....*



Jason245 said:


> Are they doing anthing to compensate you for this issue? Did you purchase trip insurance that might be able to cover this issue?
> 
> If this were me, I would be PISSED and follow my three pronged strategy for success:
> 
> ...



and also consider notifying ... 

the FBI, they could be terrorist termites
the CIA, they could be spy termites
the DOH, they could be sick termites 
Hawaii 5-0, they could be illegal alien termites, entering the USA w/o registering
NATO, they could be pro-Russian termites 
JAG, the termites might need a lawyer   
the NFL, the termites might be female (so do not hurt them!)

Have a great weekend!

:whoopie:


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Sep 12, 2014)

Jason245 said:


> Are they doing anthing to compensate you for this issue? Did you purchase trip insurance that might be able to cover this issue?
> 
> If this were me, I would be PISSED and follow my three pronged strategy for success:
> 
> ...



The OP is still in Hawaii I believe. As per your suggestion, should there be a pause of few days after step 1 (to see if the resort comes through on number 1), before mentioning and doing steps 2 and 3. Just trying to be clear. You seems to have lot of experience with getting all sorts of "reasonable" (bordering unreasonable) demands. Look forward to your book on this topic


----------



## Jason245 (Sep 12, 2014)

First off,  I believe in reasonable and realistic demands(in this instance vacation experience was partially ruined with a downgrade in accommodation as a result). 

Reasonable and realistic deadline and ttime frame sshould be used between all steps.  When negotiating,  it is always best to demand the highest reasonable compensation because you might  get it and it sets the stage for future negotiation.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Sep 13, 2014)

Jason245 said:


> First off,  I believe in reasonable and realistic demands(in this instance vacation experience was partially ruined with a downgrade in accommodation as a result).
> 
> Reasonable and realistic deadline and ttime frame sshould be used between all steps.  When negotiating,  it is always best to demand the highest reasonable compensation because you might  get it and it sets the stage for future negotiation.



If one is getting the "highest reasonable compensation", than what is left for "future negotiation"? :hysterical:


----------



## Jason245 (Sep 13, 2014)

Nothing,  you got what you wanted... Sometimes however,  you are offered much less,  or nothing instead.  Some people just accept the receipt of nothing to compensate for things that were fully in controll of the other party.  For example,  if you paid $4000 for a business class seat on a flight,  and we're then downgraded to economy class and offered a few free drink coupons and air miles,  would you accept that? 

If so,  God bless you..  I get very limited vacation time and when I pay for a premium experience I expect it.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 13, 2014)

Our Compensation for spoiling the 2nd week of our two week vacation.
- 7,000 HGVC Points credited to my HGVC account (in the next several weeks)
- $150 resort credit
- Birthday gifts (Bottle wine, Honolulu Cookies, Gourmet Salts and Chocolates).

Honestly, none of this makes me happy. Nothing can make up for the time that we lost. We lost time talking with the HGVC day/evening managers multiple times during our stay and also packing/moving to two other rooms (for the first night and last two nights).

Hawaii is an expensive and long trip from the East Coast. My father is 80 years old. He's not getting around as easily as he used to. This trip was also my 80th birthday gift to him and my stepmother. We were suppose to be spending our time relaxing with my father not spending our time worried about termites and packing/moving.

Sadly, I will always remember this disappointing birthday week for both me and my father


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Sep 16, 2014)

alwysonvac said:


> Our Compensation for spoiling the 2nd week of our two week vacation.
> - 7,000 HGVC Points credited to my HGVC account (in the next several weeks)
> - $150 resort credit
> - Birthday gifts (Bottle wine, Honolulu Cookies, Gourmet Salts and Chocolates).
> ...



Thanks for the update and sorry to hear about the disappointment. You are very reasonable person and seems like you did not get into the faces of the resort managers who try very hard to make everyone's experience a pleasant one (although that does not happen all the time). Last month, I was at the Lagoon tower in a top floor penthouse. The noise from the elevator coming to my bedroom drove me crazy. It was only for 3 nights, before I had a open season reservation to another unit. I complained about the noise, became good friends with the resort managers and they made sure my next 4 night stay was away from the elevator.


----------



## HatTrick (Sep 16, 2014)

A search of TUG's HGVC forum revealed no other reports of termites at Lagoon Tower, but a tripadvisor search did.

2009 stay: http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...on_Hawaiian_Village-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html

2011 stay: http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...on_Hawaiian_Village-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html

2013 stay: http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...on_Hawaiian_Village-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 17, 2014)

Seems like they tried to compensate you for the poor experience, though as mentioned you can't ever get the time back... 

Still excited about our first trip to HHV next year, but reading your story, and Trip Advisor comment by guests  and Management's response does give me pause about my trip to HHV next year..


----------



## bastroum (Sep 17, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Seems like they tried to compensate you for the poor experience, though as mentioned you can't ever get the time back...
> 
> Still excited about our first trip to HHV next year, but reading your story, and Trip Advisor comment by guests  and Management's response does give me pause about my trip to HHV next year..



I've been to the Lagoon Tower over 30 times since 2000. It is an older building with some issues, but still one of the best timeshares in Hawaii. You must like the "urban Hononlulu" or you will be disappointed.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 21, 2014)

HatTrick said:


> A search of TUG's HGVC forum revealed no other reports of termites at Lagoon Tower, but a tripadvisor search did.
> 
> 2009 stay: http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...on_Hawaiian_Village-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html
> 
> ...



*We had a termite issue during our Feb 2010 stay (three bedroom penthouse room 2467). *
I found a brief summary that I wrote after we returned. I also have one picture of the insect we saved in a ziploc bag for our discussion with housekeeping and the onsite resort manager (see photo below). At the time, I thought it was an isolated incident 

_"During our stay, we came back to room after dark and turned on the kitchen light and found over twenty of these bugs (wing and w/o wings) moving around on the kitchen floor. My husband killed them as they hovered on the floor and we called housekeeping. Housekeeping came and said they were termites. They check around the kitchen and cleaned the kitchen floor. They said someone would come by to spray the next day but we have no evidence that anyone stopped by and sprayed during the rest of our stay. After that we had a few bugs here and there show up in the kitchen during the rest of our stay but not in large numbers like the first night when they arrived. Housekeeping suggested that we keep the balcony doors closed during our stay to prevent further problems. We've had several stays over the years in the HHV Lagoon Tower but this is the first time we've had a bug issue"_


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 21, 2014)

*Well, it’s been a week since we got back from Hawaii and I’ve had some time to reflect on everything. *

I’m thankful that my 1st week was great (3 nights at Disney Aulani three bedroom grand villa (Room 501) followed by 4 night splurge in the Grand Waikikian three bedroom Penthouse villa (Room 3902)).

Part of my 2nd week was saved by our 2 days/1 night trip to the Four Seasons Resort in Maui. It was my planned surprise for my extended family (3 couples). They didn’t know where we were going until we got to the airport and pulled up in the driveway resort. In hindsight, I wished I booked our entire 2nd week at the Starwood’s timeshare resort in Maui. 

I'm also thankful that half of our large party (the 1st timers to Hawaii) left after the first week and only 6 of us who have been to Hawaii before stayed for the 2nd week. It was a bad situation because I had no other options unless I wanted to pay for three hotel rooms somewhere else for the remainder of our trip. 

My vacation time is very valuable to me. I want to getaway to relax and unwind from the daily work grind. I don’t want to spend over $800pp on airfare followed by 8+ hours on a flight to stay in a bug infested room and/or have to allocate time to address housekeeping/maintenance issues. 

In the past, I’ve only shared photos of the best parts of the Hilton Hawaii Village while we continued to address housekeeping/maintenance issues onsite with the resort. But I see now, that I should have followed up with HGVC Corporate office as well after each visit since the underlying management problem doesn’t appear to be getting addressed. So going forward, I will be following up with the HGVC Corporate office as well as posting reviews of my stay along with photos of the issues we encountered on the various websites.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 21, 2014)

_Almost every house gets tented in CA when you sell?_ Isn't that a bit of an exaggeration? I lived in CA for over 50 years, in at least seven houses. Only one had termite problems, and it was from an addition the previous owners had added.

Fern



1Kflyerguy said:


> wow, that's not what i wanted to read after finally booking my first trip there...
> 
> But i believe i have heard that is very hard to control termites in tropical regions..  While California is not tropical, almost every house gets tented when you sell...


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 21, 2014)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Seems like they tried to compensate you for the poor experience, though as mentioned you can't ever get the time back...
> 
> Still excited about our first trip to HHV next year, but reading your story, and Trip Advisor comment by guests  and Management's response does give me pause about my trip to HHV next year..



I don't want to take away from anyone's excitement regarding their upcoming trip to Hawaii. However I want folks to be aware of the situation and maybe even lower expectations regarding overall HGVC room quality to avoid disappointment.

The old "Roughing it" thread proves we all have different criteria in regards to what we prefer from our timeshare accommodations - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93531.

The Lagoon Tower rooms are definitely not high end. 
*PROS:* The Lagoon tower is the closest to the ocean (compared to the two other towers at HHV), providing great views and offering the largest rooms.
*CONS:* The Lagoon tower is a converted apartment building. There are no ceiling fans in the living room or bedrooms. It has the old standard hotel style bathroom with one sink and a combined tub/shower. There are no bathroom fans. There isn’t a washer dryer in the room but there are washers & dryers in the building. The elevators are shared by everyone (guests, housekeeping, bell services, etc) which means longer elevator wait times during peak times of the day.

*ONGOING CONCERN:* I expect a clean and well maintained room from HGVC. I’ve been staying at the Lagoon Tower since 2003. Based on the Lagoon Tower maintenance issues we’ve experienced over the years, HGVC doesn’t do a great job in maintaining the Lagoon Tower rooms (see photos below). 

In addition, there are three main pests that HGVC Management has to deal with – bed bugs, termites and cockroaches. The likelihood of running into these pest issues really depends on how well HGVC Management is on top of these issues.
-	Is there a dedicated supervisor/manager assigned to pest control? 
-	Is the housekeeping staff trained to detect the signs? 
-	Are all of the appropriate folks alerted when the first signs are detected? 
-	Is someone assigned to ensure that immediate action is taken and to track these incidents to determine if any additional preventive measures need to be taken (like calling in the professionals outside the normal maintenance windows).

*From what I've experienced, HGVC clearly doesn’t have an actionable plan in place to resolve normal housekeeping/maintenance issues or bug infestation issues from both a guest satisfaction perspective and room maintenance perspective to ensure problems are resolved immediately or better yet avoided all together. Sadly, I suspect that we will see more bug reports until these are issues are dealt with at a HGVC Corporate Level.*

Last year, I was told by the resort manager that the Lagoon Tower has 98% occupancy rate year round. I can certainly see this by just looking at online availability within a 9 month period. With the extremely high occupancy rate at HHV, HGVC has limited options when a room change is required. As a result, any reported infestation needs to be addressed immediately. 

NOTE: Grand Waikikian might have less housekeeping/maintenance issues for now since it’s still relatively new compared to the two older HHV towers (Lagoon and Kalia). However bugs (termites, bed bugs and cockroaches) will most certainly impact guests in all three towers. We’ve already had a 2013 cockroach infestation reported at the Grand Waikikian - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194972

2014 PHOTOS 

*Three Bedroom Penthouse (Room 2472/2473)*




















*Two Bedroom Premier Oceanfront (Room 2366)*
















2013 PHOTOS 

*One Bedroom Plus (Room 1063)*











2010 PHOTOS 

*Three Bedroom Penthouse Room 2467*







Here's a link to the rest of my photos along with a description 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157647310873567/ (I'm still searching through my old photos).


----------



## ThierryJapan (Sep 22, 2014)

*Awfull*

I just read your report and saw all the pictures. It seems that those units were never maintained.  

You should send all those pictures to HGVC president telling him what a poor job he is doing, maybe he should play less golf and go more often on random basis to check the rooms....

Any reactions from them except the usual bullxxxt "thank you for your comments" we will do our best to correct it.

My guess is no, they are too busy giving it to the next occupant

Let us know


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 22, 2014)

Fern Modena said:


> _Almost every house gets tented in CA when you sell?_ Isn't that a bit of an exaggeration? I lived in CA for over 50 years, in at least seven houses. Only one had termite problems, and it was from an addition the previous owners had added.
> 
> Fern



Well, everyone's mileage may vary, and sounds like you have had better luck than me.  Maybe its not every house, but  i believe majority.  4 out five houses i have purchased have required some form of mitigation.. and tenting is very common in the SF bay area.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 22, 2014)

alwysonvac said:


> I don't want to take away from anyone's excitement regarding their upcoming trip to Hawaii. However I want folks to be aware of the situation and maybe even lower expectations regarding overall HGVC room quality to avoid disappointment.



Thanks for sharing everything, definitely still looking forward to my trip, but will lower my expectations a bit.

We are still relatively new to HGVC, and trying the various resorts.. So far i have been pretty happy with the club, but there have been a few misses.   During our recent stay at MarBrisa in Carlsbad, my wife was commenting that resort was nice, but no real 'Wow factor".. sounds like I should hope she likes the resort, as the actual in room amenities may not impress..


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Sep 23, 2014)

alwysonvac said:


> *...So going forward, I will be following up with the HGVC Corporate office as well as posting reviews of my stay along with photos of the issues we encountered on the various websites.*


*

Well, writing to Corporate office is worthwhile. Since Lagoon tower is all sold out and is really never rented out through Hilton website due to high occupancy from owners and club owners, HGVC will probably not care much for the online reviews. Bad online reviews will only hurt the owners who rent out their weeks. I do rent out few weeks each year and none of my guests have ever reported any issues. Most folks are just thrilled to get a 2 bedroom for around the same cost as a per night rate for the hilton hotel (and the hotel might be sold out for those dates). Since most guests are not used to "Four Seasons" and "Conrad Hilton" quality, they are just happy to be in Hawaii. I am sorry to say, but HGVC is counting on these guests to keep coming back. 

Last month, I stayed in Lagoon tower after spending nights in St. Regis and Conrad in Japan for two weeks. I was not thrilled based on what I saw, but I was not in much complaining mood in hawaii. I did not get the penthouse till 5 PM, although I came to the resort around noon time. Folks were still working on the bathtub when I got to the room at 5 PM. It seems the family before me was messy and clogged the bathtub with Sand. Without asking, resort manager gave me a $50 resort credit. 

Keep the good work alwaysonvac, it will help to make Lagoon tower a better place.*


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 24, 2014)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Well, writing to Corporate office is worthwhile. *Since Lagoon tower is all sold out and is really never rented out through Hilton website due to high occupancy from owners and club owners, HGVC will probably not care much for the online reviews*. Bad online reviews will only hurt the owners who rent out their weeks. I do rent out few weeks each year and none of my guests have ever reported any issues. Most folks are just thrilled to get a 2 bedroom for around the same cost as a per night rate for the hilton hotel (and the hotel might be sold out for those dates). *Since most guests are not used to "Four Seasons" and "Conrad Hilton" quality, they are just happy to be in Hawaii. I am sorry to say, but HGVC is counting on these guests to keep coming back*.
> 
> Last month, I stayed in Lagoon tower after spending nights in St. Regis and Conrad in Japan for two weeks. I was not thrilled based on what I saw, but I was not in much complaining mood in hawaii. I did not get the penthouse till 5 PM, although I came to the resort around noon time. Folks were still working on the bathtub when I got to the room at 5 PM. It seems the family before me was messy and clogged the bathtub with Sand. Without asking, resort manager gave me a $50 resort credit.
> 
> *Keep the good work alwaysonvac, it will help to make Lagoon tower a better place*.



Lagoon Tower is rented all of the time by Hilton. 
Don't you remember the threads from time to time questioning why there's availability on Hilton.com and nothing online via the HGVC website. 

The Hilton Hawaiian Village Beach Resort & Spa is one of Hilton's largest and most profitable properties. They don't want bad reviews. Take a look at the Lagoon tower availability on the Hilton.com. You'll generally see more availability there than you see online at the HGVC website. For example, look at 2014 availability at Hilton.com vs HGVC.com. Where do you think all of the last minute HGVC open season availability is coming from? 

I've been staying at the Lagoon Tower almost every year since 2003. I finally bought a week at the Lagoon Tower in 2009 after several stays. I never said that I wanted or expected Four Season quality. Here's the expectation I stated:


> *ONGOING CONCERN:* I expect a clean and well maintained room from HGVC. I’ve been staying at the Lagoon Tower since 2003. Based on the Lagoon Tower maintenance issues we’ve experienced over the years, HGVC doesn’t do a great job in maintaining the Lagoon Tower rooms (see photos below).



As shown in my photos, I don't expected mold, dirty air vents, stain furniture, peeling paint, etc at a Days Inn, Hampton Inn, Fairfield Inn or a Best Western so I certainly don't expect it at a Hilton timeshare. I would be surprised if anyone would 

If HGVC can't handle keeping up with the small stuff like housekeeping/maintenance how are they going to handle the bigger issues like termites, bedbugs and cockroaches. Honolulu is on the top 50 bed bug cites and the Hilton Hawaiian Village is on the bedbug registry list. 

Being quiet in fear of impacts to potential rentals doesn't help the situation. It just allows conditions to get worst and that's not what we paid for. I hope all HGVC guests (owners and non-owners) who experience bad  housekeeping/maintenance issues at any HGVC resort share their experiences on the various websites (RCI, tripadvisor, yelp, facebook,etc) as well as HGVC corporate office. 

As I stated before, I really like the room layouts and view that the Lagoon Tower offers which is why I decided to buy a week there after several stays. But things seem to be getting worst and this recent experience really doesn't sit well with me. I also keep thinking that Hilton hasn't learned from their Kalia Tower mold issue closing (In 2002 Peter Schall, senior vice president and managing director for Hilton in Hawaii at the time, was quoted saying the mold was discovered by a housekeeper on June 7, but the union representing 1,500 workers at the Hilton said housekeepers had notified management of the mold several months ago.).


----------

